
Kubernetes Horizontal Pod Autoscaler Operator Reloaded - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/k8s-hpa-operator-reloaded/
======
jhabdas
No offense, but as a user I cannot grok k8s because they did a poor job making
things. Honestly, what is a pod? The word makes me think of an 80's Sci-Fi
film where aliens are born on a pool. Am I alone here?

~~~
jhabdas
Naming* (ironic right)

